# Internetkauf-keine Ware-Geld zurück geholt-jetzt Inkasso



## pat1 (6 Januar 2010)

Hallo, mein Enkel hat im Frühjahr d.J. bei E-Bay ein Handy ersteigert, hat den Betrag von 84,--€ überwiesen. Als nach ca. 4 Wochen die Ware noch immer nicht eingetroffen war, hat er das Geld von der Bank zurück buchen lassen. Einzahlung und Rückbuchen auf Kontoauszug belegt. Er dachte, Ware nicht erhalten, gibts auch kein Geld. Der Kauf war über PayPal abgewickelt und wie er sich bei nicht erhaltener Ware verhalten soll, wusste er nicht. Hat zwar versucht, dies bei E-Bay zu melden und auch versucht mit PayPal Kontakt aufzunehmen, aber in dem ganzen Gewirr hat er sich nicht zurecht gefunden. Deshalb dachte er, um sein Geld wieder zu haben, holt er es zurück. Einige Wochen später bekam er Post von einem Inkassobüro, sollte nun 148,--€ zahlen. In mehrfacher Korrespondenz schilderte er denen den Sachverhalt, schickte als Beweis Kopien des Kontoauszugs, betonte, dass er die Ware nicht erhalten hatte und somit auch nicht gewillt sei, erneut zu bezahlen. Das Inkassobüro interessierte dies alles nicht. Er hat dann einen Rechtsanwalt eingeschaltet, der denen ähnlich geschrieben hatte. Auch darauf gingen die nicht ein. Dann hat der Anwalt den Vorschlag gemacht, dass mein Enkel die Kosten des Handys, diese 84,00 € bezahlen würde, wenn sie im Gegenzug schriftlich garantieren würden, dass sein Mandant das Handy daraufhin erhalten würde. Er erhielt nur die Antwort, PayPal habe dem Verkäufer den Betrag weitergeleitet und verlange diesen nun von meinem Enkel. 
Der Verkäufer war nur 10 Monate bei E-Bay gemeldet, hatte in dieser zeit 8 negative und einige neutrale Bewertungen, der Wohnsitz war in Asien angegeben.
Zugegeben, mein Enkel hat sich nicht an die Vorschriften von PayPal gehalten und denen die nicht erhaltene Ware gemeldet. Wir haben uns - leider nachträglich - informiert, demnach ist PayPal ein Verkäufer-/Käuferschutz. Wenn PayPal das Geld des Käufers hat, kommt es dort so lange auf ein Konto, der Verkäufer wird davon informiert, soll die Ware verschicken und wenn der Käufer bestätigt, die Ware erhalten zu haben, leitet PayPal das Geld weiter.So haben wir das verstanden. In dem Fall hat PayPal das Geld weiter geleitet bevor die Bestätigung kam, dass der Käufer, also in dem Fall mein Enkel, die Ware erhalten hatte.
Wir sind nun soweit, den verlangten Betrag zu bezahlen, damit die Ángelegenheit nicht  noch teurer wird, aber es ist verdammt ärgerlich Geld zu bezahlen, sogar noch mehr als die Ware wert ist, aber nichts dafür zu erhalten und so einen Betrüger unterstützt zu haben.
Hat jemand vielleicht etwas ähnliches erlebt und einen Weg gefunden aus dieser Sache raus zu kommen?
Es wäre sehr nett, wenn uns jemand helfen und einen Rat geben könnte.
Gruß pat1


----------



## Heiko (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: Internetkauf-keine Ware-Geld zurück geholt-jetzt Inkasso*

Stellt sich mal grundsätzlich die Frage, welche Rolle Paypal in dem Drama spielt...


----------



## pat1 (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: Internetkauf-keine Ware-Geld zurück geholt-jetzt Inkasso*

Das würden wir auch gerne wissen. Fakt ist, Paypal hat das Inkassobüro beauftragt.
Gruß pat1


----------



## haudraufundschluss (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: Internetkauf-keine Ware-Geld zurück geholt-jetzt Inkasso*

Verstehe ich richtig, dass der Verkäufer überhaupt nicht mehr greifbar ist?


Das Widerrufsrecht - Fristbeginn und Fristende


> Bei Waren ist zusätzlich erforderlich, dass diese beim Empfänger eingegangen ist.



Hat euer Anwalt beim Verkäufer widerrufen oder wenigstens dokumentiert, dass mangels Erreichbarkeit ein Widerruf nicht mehr möglich ist?


----------



## pat1 (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: Internetkauf-keine Ware-Geld zurück geholt-jetzt Inkasso*

Richtig, der Verkäufer ist nicht mehr greifbar, bei E-Bay abgemeldet, Sitz in Asien. Der Anwalt konnte deshalb beim Verkäufer auch nicht widerrufen. In seinen Schreiben an das Inkassobüro hat er dies auch deutlich erwähnt.
Gruß pat1

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:43:27 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:36:57 ----------

Das Problem ist vielleicht auch, dass mein Enkel zwar versuchte per E-Mail die nicht erhaltene Ware zu melden, keine Antwort erhielt. Daraufhin sein Geld zurück holte und damit war die Sache für ihn erledigt, er hatte keine Ware erhalten, aber er hatte sein Geld wieder. Als Wochen später die Rechnung vom Inkassobüro kam, waren die E-Mails gelöscht und somit kein Nachweis, was er in der Sache unternommen hatte.
Wir sehen das Problem bei Paypal. Da die das Geld an den Verkäufer weiter geleitet hatten und mein Enkel seine Überweisung zurückbuchen ließ, fehlt denen das Geld und das wollen sie von meinem Enkel wieder haben.
Gruß pat1


----------



## haudraufundschluss (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: Internetkauf-keine Ware-Geld zurück geholt-jetzt Inkasso*



pat1 schrieb:


> Da die das Geld an den Verkäufer weiter geleitet hatten und mein Enkel seine Überweisung zurückbuchen ließ, fehlt denen das Geld und das wollen sie von meinem Enkel wieder haben.
> Gruß pat1


Paypal betätigt sich als Geldwäscher für Betrüger und besitzt die Frechheit, auch noch beim Opfer den Schaden einzufordern?
http://www.anti-geldwaesche.de/Finanzagent.htm

Was sagt der Anwalt denn zu den Inkassogebühren? Die sind ja auch alles andere als koscher. Die Gier des Inkassounternehmens führt da zu einer absurden Situation: Wenn die Angelegenheit vor Gericht ausgetragen wird, kann es unabhängig vom Ausgang wohl nur noch billiger werden...


----------

